# Good blog for helping you mount, frame, and hang/exhibit.



## EZRyder (Feb 11, 2009)

Check out Picture Framing and Mounting for Exhibition. It's a brand new blog to help "advanced-amateur/semi-professional" photographers get started in exhibiting (how to mount, mat, frame in a cost-effective way) and/or selling their photography - whether online or off. 

I've been a contributing member over at DPReview.com for many, many, years. My blog hopes to satisfy a need for more information on the business end of photography, and not so much the technical aspects of taking better pictures. It assumes you have good shots you want to print, mount, frame, and hang on a wall - preferably in a gallery, making money. There's more to it than meets the eye. A lot more to it, as I know first-hand. =} (I'm in a fine art gallery)

What I'm looking for is an exchange of practical information on taking photography from "hey, I have a great shot here" to "hey, I wonder if I can make money selling this picture" to "yes, I do take Mastercard".


----------



## scole (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds pretty good. I'm looking forward to reading more since that's where I'm at.


----------

